# Necesito el MPLAB 5.1



## KARLIN NOE (May 30, 2005)

Necesito con urgencia el MPLAB_IDE V5.1 que es un software de microcontroladores. 
y si alguien tuviese el Mplab version en castellano mucho mejor
enviarlo al correo :
nickway_19@hotmail.com


----------



## Pam (Jun 17, 2005)

Hola!

Si lo que quieres es bajar software para microcontroladores lo mejor es que los descargues de www.microchip.com ahi tiene un enlace desde donde podras descargar de forma gratuita este, versiones en español de MPLAB yo no he visto.

Espero te sirva esta información.


----------

